# Is anyone else rebounding?



## Carrie (Jan 29, 2012)

No, not from a relationship.  This kind of rebounding:





http://www.amazon.com/Needak-Folding-Hard-Bounce-rebounder-Stabilizing/dp/B00329MUBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327890516&sr=8-1

I got mine a couple of weeks ago and am really liking it so far. Probably my favorite thing about it is its immediate accessibility. I don't have to sit down to use it (which for some reason feels like a big time commitment to me) - I just step onto it and start bouncing, and even two minutes of bouncing while my tea water boils is beneficial. I was dubious as to whether it would be beneficial (I mean, c'mon - it's just gentle bouncing), but when I'm done I get that nice jellyish feeling in the lower 2/3 of my body, like the muscles have been worked and moved. 

It's supposed to be great for fluid retention, too (edema and lymphedema both), so that's a big added plus. 

The hard bounce rebounder that I got is rated for up to 600 lbs. I was pretty nervous getting on it the first time, but it is _solid_. I feel very comfortable bouncing on it. I was nervous that my it would hurt my crap knees, but it doesn't, not a bit. I guess it's low enough impact, plus I don't do it for long periods, just a few minutes here and there throughout the day. 

It's also kind of oddly fun. It's certainly a hell of a lot more enjoyable than my recumbent bike (which this has replaced) or a treadmill. I'm really glad I decided to give it a whirl!


----------



## Isa (Jan 29, 2012)

Never heard of it but I must say, totally looks interesting!


----------



## toni (Jan 29, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 29, 2012)

OMG I used to love my lil personal size trampoline as a kid!
I'd love to have one, now. I would do it all the time. Lol.

Oddly enough, mine never broke with my weight. But it did when a skinny friend tried doing a bike trick with it, lol.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2012)

CarlaSixx said:


> OMG I used to love my lil personal size trampoline as a kid!
> I'd love to have one, now. I would do it all the time. Lol.
> 
> Oddly enough, mine never broke with my weight. But it did when a skinny friend tried doing a bike trick with it, lol.


I haven't tried doing a bike trick on it yet. YET.


----------

